# Sanitize hose and auto filler



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

Before raking or filling bottle, How about if I make 1 gallon of K-Meta and ran it through the vacuum pump and the Buon Vino super automatic auto filler, that should sanitize all hose and auto filler, correct ?

What do you think? 

Thanks


----------



## wineh (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, but don't forget to rinse the KMBS with a gallon of fresh water after.


----------



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

What is KMBS ?


wineh said:


> Yes, but don't forget to rinse the KMBS with a gallon of fresh water after.


----------



## Flem (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm betting K-meta or Potassium metabisulhpite.


----------



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw this about rinsing with water “don’t wash the k-meta off as you are re-introducing bacteria” 


wineh said:


> Yes, but don't forget to rinse the KMBS with a gallon of fresh water after.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2011)

Just know that you will raise your SO2 levels ~10-15ppm in 6 gallons which is about like giving your wine another 1/4 tsp of sulfite powder.


----------



## Flem (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike. Won't that increase just affect your first couple of bottles?


----------



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

What should I do, rinse anyway? What about re-introducing bacteria


ibglowin said:


> Just know that you will raise your SO2 levels ~10-15ppm in 6 gallons which is about like giving your wine another 1/4 tsp of sulfite powder.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2011)

Yikes!

I thought he was filtering the whole batch first! Yea, if your filtering and bottling in the same step those first couple of bottles are going to be pretty potent.....

I would definitely rinse with clean, chlorine free water after running K-Meta solution through.



Flem said:


> Mike. Won't that increase just affect your first couple of bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2011)

No, as long as your water is from a trusted municipal source it should be free of bacteria.



JLS said:


> What should I do, rinse anyway? What about re-introducing bacteria


----------



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

So, using filtered water should be OK, right?


ibglowin said:


> No, as long as your water is from a trusted municipal source it should be free of bacteria.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2011)

That's what I use. I try to keep chlorine out of the wine making process by only using filtered water.



JLS said:


> So, using filtered water should be OK, right?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 28, 2011)

I would do as Mike says and rinse with clear water to avoid the extra k-meta.
Question, why are you even filtering one gallon. If it is that bad that you feel it needs filtering maybe you just need to age it some more and let it clear on its own. For just home use I would not bother filtering one gallon. If this is to be given away or entered in a competition then filtering is good.

Now with that said regardless of what you do with your filter the first 1/2 bottle or more will be diluted with either k-meta or water. You will need to decide whether to dump it out, drink it or do what I do and dump it back into the main carboy to blend back in with it.


----------



## Flem (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't see where he was planning to filter the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 28, 2011)

Flem said:


> I didn't see where he was planning to filter the wine.



Dang Mike you're worse than my wife! LOL I thought I read filter and it's actually filler. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes definitely rinse with clean water. Not enough bacteria if any to worry about. Just don't use swamp water. If you are worried about it, use distilled water, but that isn't necessary sanitation wise.


----------

